# Refuse collection



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our bins get emptied every Thursday, but the bin men are really crap at putting the bins back which means every week almost one of us has to stop the car if we're coming home and move them, anyway here is the letter I wrote to the council, I normally ring them but I was told that there were 15 people in the queue so opted to fill in a form.

Me to them:-

*What is your complaint about?: Refuse collection operatives

Please provide details of your complaint:
I have had to ring the council about this before.

I am a blue badge holder, we leave our bins at the edge of our driveway so we can come in and out with the car without having to get out of the car until parked, next door does the same so no bins are blocking the way to our drive or theirs, but yet again today I had to get out and move next doors bins 4 of them from our drive front, our bin was about 20 yards down the road so I had to struggle to get that as well.

Is it really so difficult to put them roughly back where they pick them up from, or at least not in the way, I am now in so much pain because of this, and as said already it's not the first time I have had to complain, but this time the telephone queue was too long.

I sometimes hear them coming and go out so I can put the bin away strangely they put them out of the way, I think part of the problem is the driver of the truck pulls too far down the street and it being a steep hill the lads at the back can't be bothered dragging them back up to where they got them, human nature, but it's not rocket science.

We only moved from Leeds a couple of years ago and we lived on a steep hill there but the bins were always put back in the same place they were left.

I don't want a face to face with these hard-working lads, but if that's what it takes to get a solution then I will, surely there is some form of training about this, if not there should be as I am certain that it's not just our bins.

What would you like to see as an outcome to your complaint?:
Me not having to awkwardly and painfully get out of the car on a steep hill to do someone elses job properly and then have to awkwardly painfully get back in again.*

Them to me:-

_Thank you for contacting Bradford Council, your enquiry has been logged.

This has now been passed to Waste Management to look into - the collectors should put the bins back where they picked them up from without causing an obstruction. We rely on residents like you to bring this to our attention and we will ensure this does not happen again. Apologies for any inconvenience - if this happens again please do not hesitate to contact us.

If you require any further assistance, please contact us quoting reference number:_

So it does do some good if you complain, we'll see how long it last if they even do it properly.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Make sure you dont put anything in your bins thats not allowed from now on your card will have beenmarked


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not really, they cannot tell any one who complained. Data protection. They just say someone on this street.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not really, they cannot tell any one who complained. Data protection. They just say someone on this street.


All the street can expect extra bin inspections in future:frown2::frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We pull our bin an extra few yards to line it up with the bins of the people over the road (even though they are young and fit) so that the lorry can stop, just once, and collect from both sides at once. The bin men often, very kindly, wheel the empty bin back to the end of our drive.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh dear.

Kev and Kevs bin next bin day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not got any green socks. Nah nah, nah nah nah...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You haven't Kev? Not even to go with your Avocado pumps?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pumps!!, how old are you?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I lost count but can remember a time before yellow lines, zip flies, TV and even the internet. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too, I was glad for zip files though, a bit warmer down there then.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I lost count but can remember a time before yellow lines, zip flies, TV and even the internet.
> 
> Ray.


You mean back in what our daughter refers to as "black and white days"? :wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Our daughter asked me, one day, "Mummy, when did the world get colour?"


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Bins emptied every week? You were lucky, we used to dream of weekly bin collections! Our recycling is collected weekly but landfill bins every 3 weeks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Each bin is emptied fortnightly, brown once a month, and you can buy extra brown bins if you like at £30 each per year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We just got home, and I had to move 5 bins so I could park, so another email to the bloody useless council.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

So around two months for one email…..

You might as well “copy and paste” and set up a few for the rest of the year then….


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ain't that the truth Dave.

What I did find weird is that I have emailed and had replies twice now, but a search of my Gmail account turned up nothing, I had an in department email address but it's gone and I don't delete stuff, I archive it, so it should have been there for me to find.


I searched all my different folders too, just gone, can they drag back emails?


----------

